# Whizzer help



## jungleterry (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello a friend of mine has a whizzer that was left to him from his uncle ,he is looking to find out what it is worth ?he has done a few things to it and can get it to sputter but not run yet .Any information would be helpful.thank you Terry and tammy


----------



## mason_man (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice Whizzer!
A couple of things, if you have points, remove them and replace with the  electronic module.This way you don't have to set the points. Next, make sure your spark plug is good. Champion J-6
gap .023 to .025
Might have to clean up the carb ,I'd start with points and plug first. 

Ray


----------



## oquinn (Jun 9, 2017)

Tell him to hold onto it at all costs!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 9, 2017)

Now days maybe $1800-$2000.00. before the recession $2750-$3000
nice ride!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 9, 2017)

maybe a little less, as it has a lot of non Schwinn parts on her.


----------

